# Windows XP Themes



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Hi, currently I just use a modified version of the Windows XP Theme, on the Silver colour scheme. I'm wondering where I can get more themes and more colour schemes from. 
Please don't suggest to me to get StarDock's WindowsBlinds, I have used it once and it was a good program. But I'd rather not use a program. Instead I'd just like some more themes that just show up in the list (under Display/Properties/Themes). And some more colour schemes would be nice too, although I'm guessing they normally come with each scheme.
If someone could point me in the direction of some sites with what I'm looking for, I'd be very happy. Does Microsoft have a site to get more from? Or did they include some on XP Plus! and so they want people to pay for them. Thats something I definately don't want to do.
Thankyou very much.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

By the way, I posted this in Tips and Tricks as I thought some people might like to post their favourite themes. And that way we can get a good collection of good themes. And I thought that pretty much comes under the category of Tips and Tricks.


----------



## w1zard99 (Jul 25, 2001)

you might check www.themexp.org


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep, www.themexp.org has about all you'll care to look through.Just click on "Visual Styles".I have many favorites from there. Tip: If you get an .exe file instead of just the "picture" files, they will install them in the correct directory and you're good to go.I downloaded about 50 and used about 15,lol.


----------



## ukboy (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks for the link thats a brilliant site, ill be adding that to my favourites, got any more like it?


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

That site has 727 themes on it.You want more?Whew!lol


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Thankyou very much. That site is wonderful, I thought no one was ever going to reply to this thread.
I also downloaded the Microsoft IE Toolbar Wallpaper changer (I did already have a custom wallpaper, but the program does make it easier to change). I found the site http://www.desktopland.com to be helpful for Toolbar wallpapers. Although most needed resizing as they are in 800*600 and were too short. Anyway does anyone have any nice Toolbar wallpapers? I'm looking for ones that don't distract too much from the actual browser window. Ohh and ones I can actually read the writing in the toolbar with.  thanks.


----------



## ukboy (Nov 22, 2002)

I didnt mean more themes i just meant sites that had some good tools that are recomended, a few of the wallpapers are taken from this mans website http://www.x-x-x-x-x.de/ , he has some quite good work that you should take a look at.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

oh,ok,ukboy.I thought you wanted even more.My next question was going to be if you changed your theme everyday,lol.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

The more themes I download the more I'm realising how good a job Microsoft do of making their GUI look good, and yet be easy to read. Currently I'm using the Plex theme from themexp.org and it's wonderful, but still there are just a few quirks that make it hard to read. Most themes look stunning, but as for making WindowsXP easy to read, well they don't help at all.


----------

